# bluetooth module and EUR Phaeton 2005



## Andrealin (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello
Thanks for such a site administration and all the participants. Very little information about Phaeton.

I've been looking for information about the organization of communication with the phone by bluetooth...

acquired module 3C0 051 435PA ... but no connect
may be someone who knows the secret

thanks a lot


----------



## Andrealin (Oct 19, 2010)

*photo*


bluetooth Phaeton


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Ahh.... yes. This:

http://picasaweb.google.com/5187112/BluetoothPhaeton?feat=embedwebsite#5529715831108482978

One US forum member bought it. He had the rest of the equipment that _should_ have made it functional. The cradle. The controller. The wiring. He thought so. His dealer thought so. I thought so. But it never worked.

He even tested two copies of these, in case the first one was defective.

Our conclusion was that there was a bit of software that did not let this component work on the U.S. cars. After all, this was never an official U.S. component.

I see you have a Russian version, or perhaps even a German version. If your VW technicians cannot help you, perhaps try on a german forum?

Wish I could help more.


----------



## Andrealin (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you, Itzmann
The fact that the car was bought in Germany and this cradle was already I'm trying to achieve what that information from Russian dealers - they know nothing I asked - what I need to buy for working my phone - they can't find nothing... 
Ohh.. I will try to find the previous owner in Germany and learn from him, what stood in the adapter
Thanks again


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

This socket you have in the center console storage bin accepts a phone craddle. The only phone supported is the Nokia 6000-series (a few models from circa 2003-2007). You are missing the craddle which is supposed to be in there to couple the phone with the socket.

The phone system in a Phaeton is more advanced than the "normal" Volkswagen UHV, which also has a similar adapter socket. Difference is, that the Phaeton ZAB (navi head unit) communicates 2-way with the phone, syncronizing things like phone directory, missed calls, etc... These can be then worked with using steering wheel controls.

The bluetooth adapter you are referring to (which physically fits your adapter socket) is a "simple" Bluetooth handsfree profile adapter. It only has support for Bluetooth handfree functionality (read: couples microphone and speaker to the phone by using bluetooth HFP). Phaeton does not like that as it is expecting to see a "proper" Nokia phone plugged into that socket. So, this adapter is NOT compatible with a Phaeton and it is not even claimed in its manual by VW.

We did experiment a while ago with something called Viseeo, which is a "Nokia phone emulator". It is designed to replace a Nokia 6000-series phone (fits into the original phone craddle) when coupled with a Mercedes-Benz Comand Navi. It is supposed to have "full phone functionality" and emulate the Nokia phone in all respects. It does sync address book etc when coupled with a MB. Unfortunately it does NOT work with a Phaeton. Phaeton is VERY picky on what comes to the connected phone. Not even all Nokia 6000-series phones work.

So, this is the conclusion: for the Phaetons circa 2003-2005 with factory installed adapter/craddle for a Nokia 6000 series phone there is no full-featured, proven Bluetooth solution. With this I mean a "full" integration which utilizes the ZAB/instrument cluster in displaying who is calling, phonebook, steering wheel controls. There are just three options which are known to work:

- install an aftermarket Bluetooth kit with a separate control/display unit. These are available from parrot.fr for example. The only "integration" with the car is that the radio is muted and sound is produced using car's speakers. Using a Solisto or similar cd-changer adapter falls into the same category: no integration with the ZAB.

- Over in the US, guys have installed bluetooth-compatible telephone kits from a Touareg to replace the US OnStar system. It works. But has no integration with the ZAB. I recall steering wheel button can be used to accept or drop a call. 

- retrofit a complete phone kit from a 2006- on Phaeton. This is pretty complicated and as far as I know, nobody has done it so far. You would have to source a new phone controller box (inside rear parcel shelf) and a touch-screen controller (based in the craddle in center console). I have not looked into details yet, but I believe the wiring from rear to the console is also different. This solution has full integration with ZAB and the steering wheel controls. The parts are hard to find used and prohibitedly expensive from the dealer. And, in the end, this kit supports (at least the older versions of the control box) something called remote SIM access profile (rSAP) only. This essentially means that the car has a phone of its own (even has a place for an optional SIM card) which takes over the identity of the paired mobile phone and uses it own radio + external antenna to access the mobile network. This is pretty smart technique and it circumvents any problems with metal foil insulated IR windows on many Phaetons. It is just that rSAP is not compatible with all phones. Most Nokias have it, but iPhones, for example, lack the support. I know the "later" phone boxes in a Phaeton also support the bluetooth hands-free profile (HFP) and enable pairing with a broader range of phones.

There are many threads discussing these issues. What I wrote I believe pretty much summarizes the situation in respect to a 2005 Phaeton. Someone may come up with links to the old threads? 

Jouko

PS: As I have understood, many have solved this issue by getting and old Nokia phone with a dual-SIM. They have left it in the craddle permanently. While you are in the car, you turn on the old Nokia and can use it instead of your primary phone. This does not work for me so I am still looking for a working solution. I think I may eventually purchase the 2006+ rSAP parts if I ever come across them for a good price. After all, no matter how much re-wiring it will require, it will work in the end


----------



## Andrealin (Oct 19, 2010)

stunning full and clear answer! Thank Jouko!
Whereas narrated you - the question arises - what module (maybe do you know the partnumber?) I need to buy? (The phone I think I can find here at the flea market and ebay, certainly, has not been canceled)
and here's what need I put between Phaeton and Nokia phone?


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

The craddle for Nokia 6000 series for Phaeton has part # 3D0 035 705. I recall the current price for it is nearly 200 euros... 

I tried to look for the known compatibility list for Nokia 6000 series phones but unfortunately could not find it right now. What I know for sure is that the latest and best equipped compatible Nokia (European model) is the 6310i. I recall there was a problem with some SW version of it, but as it won't be too expensive nowadays I guess you might take your chances.

Jouko


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

jkuisma said:


> - Over in the US, guys have installed bluetooth-compatible telephone kits from a Touareg to replace the US OnStar system. It works. But has no integration with the ZAB. I recall steering wheel button can be used to accept or drop a call.


Excellent post.

Small correction. I don't think the pioneer of the Touareg BT module idea, CLMims, was ever able to use the upgraded VW right hand-side steering wheel button-pad he bought (with phone buttons) for telephone purposes, even though he installed it and made many VAG attempts. His final post on that thread with regard to his success in this regard appears to be this one:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...he-Phaeton&p=45891068&viewfull=1#post45891068

Also, with regard to the German BT module (part 3C0 051 435 PA) which is the epicenter of this thread and for which JKuisma has already clarified why it does not work, the U.S. discussion started and evolved on this post:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...)-pictures&p=49145495&viewfull=1#post49145495


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Please see this post for additional discussion (including pictures) of the various phone options available in different parts of the world: More than you ever wanted to know about Phones in Phaetons.

The link to this post can also be found in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category).

Michael


----------



## Andrealin (Oct 19, 2010)

respected and are responsive, thanks!
Please take a look at the picture - this is what is installed in the armrest of my car now. 
Do I understand correctly that I need
1. to buy 3D0 035 705.
2. put it into this adapter (which is depicted in the photo) (why I ask again? - because I have no doubt that 3D0 035 705 will stand in the adapter installed in my Phaeton)
3. resulting in a sandwich to put the phone Nokia (certain model)

Альбом: phone adapter



Альбом: phone adapter


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes, it is one adapter after another... You need to source the 3D0 035 705 craddle plus the old Nokia from somewhere. Nokia 6210(i) and 6310(i) should be safe bets.

Jouko


----------

